# Big Bass Lures?



## Qd74 (May 1, 2012)

What lures have you caught a 21 incher on before or come close to?


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

Buzzbaits jigs Texas rigged worm


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

1/2 oz spinner baits slow rolling, preferably war eagle custom baits. in Ohio i have caught multiple fives, a 2 sixes, and an 8 off of them. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Jigs, swimbaits and crankbaits in the spring.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Jig&Trailer


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Keitech 3" Swing Impacts on both of my 21 inch Smallies and on my only 21 inch+ Largemouth! Such a small bait for such large fish...???? It must be the action!LOL


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

My 9# (only 23" though and I haven't caught one even 20+ since) was caught out of Portage Lakes in '06 on a Terminator Buzzbait, it was a fluke though (I still take FULL credit! lol), the bait sank after I casted due to a sneezing fit. When I went to reel she wasn't happy and started darting for cover. I would put this bass over my 50# blue cat on the Ohio River.


----------



## bassinator_oh (Sep 28, 2011)

From my experience, if u find that magic feeding time when those hogs eat, they bite anything u offer them. My moto is "Life is too short to be brand specific unless that is ur getting paid to be."


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Rat-L-Trap


----------



## dreamstalker (Sep 8, 2011)

Black rubber worm #1 choice.
Rubber Craw #2
Buzzbait#3
Popper#4


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Tube
Plastic worm
Jitterbug
1/16th oz. Fuzzy Grub
Hair jig
Swimbait (Joshy's of course!)


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I posted pics of 7 lm over 20" from 3-30 to mid May. The early one came on a big Joshy chartruese swimbait with a gold blade attached. All the others on green pumpkin brush hawgs. I've caught plenty in my life and all have been on plastics and a few including mybest at 8.8lbs on spinners. Then again i rarely use cranks and jigs because the water is too weedy and i can't sit in row boat i usually use and flip and pitch the jig effectively . So in order id say 

Brush hawgs
other big lizards
magnum flukes
worms
tubes
1oz Choo Choo brand spinnerbaits


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Dont fish for bass like I used to but the ones ive caught or seen caught over 21 in Ohio came on.

Manns Waker
Stanley ribbit,
Guido bug craw
3 on buzzbaits
Strike King zero
Shad rap
Swaggin' Minnow
and I Lost one in the 7lb range at my feet on my Swaggin craw couple of weeks ago

Biggest Largemouth ive witnessed an 8.4 was on a buzzbait
Biggest creek smallmouth a very old big headed freak 21.5 inch - buzzbait
Biggest lake erie smallmouth- live bait!


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

My biggest was on a YUM Dinger, Carolina Pumpkin Chartreuse Texas rigged. Although this year my theory is bigger worm, bigger bass. So I got 12" Yamamoto Senko with a 6/0 hook. Really gonna go for the pigs this year. Good luck to all! Oh, he was 22" 6lb10oz


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Buzzbait,6 inch texas rigged worm,1/16 oz rooster tail


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Hair jig and pork!


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Bass-Chad said:


> My 9# (only 23" though and I haven't caught one even 20+ since) was caught out of Portage Lakes in '06 on a Terminator Buzzbait...


Congrats on such a giant bass dude. I'll give you something to shoot for, I got you beat by only a pound. Caught my pb 24"x17" 10 pounder on a Strike King 3X Iguana 10" in black neon (red shad) color, texas-rigged. My catch was basically pure luck as well, with a private pond (20+acres dirt farm pit) full of monster bass and my lizard happening to fall in front of one of them. I was dead-sticking the lizard on the bottom for about 5 minutes on each cast and didn't really have any confidence at all in dead-sticking (I'm not much of a bottom bouncer where bass are concerned), and I began reeling in my lizard to make another cast and that monster bass had my lizard the whole time, just sitting with it in her mouth. I set the hook and the rest is history. It never fails though, you always catch your personal best when there is no camera present. 

But you have my pb catfish beat by a mile. 15lb. 6oz. Flathead. 

In my opinion though, if you can perfect the method of using them and have massive reserves of patience, nothing will consistently put bigger bass in front of you than using live Bluegill.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Bluegill_Guru said:


> Congrats on such a giant bass dude. I'll give you something to shoot for, I got you beat by only a pound. Caught my pb 24"x17" 10 pounder on a Strike King 3X Iguana 10" in black neon (red shad) color, texas-rigged. My catch was basically pure luck as well, with a private pond (20+acres dirt farm pit) full of monster bass and my lizard happening to fall in front of one of them. I was dead-sticking the lizard on the bottom for about 5 minutes on each cast and didn't really have any confidence at all in dead-sticking (I'm not much of a bottom bouncer where bass are concerned), and I began reeling in my lizard to make another cast and that monster bass had my lizard the whole time, just sitting with it in her mouth. I set the hook and the rest is history. It never fails though, you always catch your personal best when there is no camera present.
> 
> But you have my pb catfish beat by a mile. 15lb. 6oz. Flathead.
> 
> In my opinion though, if you can perfect the method of using them and have massive reserves of patience, nothing will consistently put bigger bass in front of you than using live Bluegill.


Ah man gotta love flukes lol. I have used live gills for bedding bass caught some pigs but, they are all footballs no length to them ever. I feel like I'll never get a damn fish Ohio haha! Yeah amen to the no camera I was given some cheap-o MP3 player for Christmas so I stuck it in my tackle box for pictures/videos so I won't be having that problem anymore lol. My PB catfish man what a fish came out of the Ohio River I wasn't even using proper gear for such a fish I was using a 6'6" M Berkley Lightning rod with 20# braid imagine my surprise I thought I was going in the river for sure lol.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Live Sunfish rigged catfish style, Works well. Freeline it.................Fla. style.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Jig n pig, soft jerkbait, buzzfrog (zoom), and a pop-r.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

A live bluegill.
No seriously, I've seen some guys catch some huge bass and catfish on bluegills.
I'd use a gill 2 to 5 inches depending on what your fishing for. For a bass, something like 3-4 1/2 is a good baitfish. A 5-6 inch fish will deter small and medium sized fish from taking the fish, and will make a nice meal for a larger bass.
To hook it, just stick a bass hook or a #1 hook under the dorsal fin or the little hump on the little rump. near the head.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

crank bait got me a 21 incher, got a bunch of 19-20 inchers on spinnerbaits, texas rigs, buzz frogs and lipless cranks.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I've caught 21 + inchers on a bunch of different stuff. Swimbaits, jigs, spinnerbaits, chatterbait, senko, even a shaky head with a 4 in. worm. There were some more but I can't think right now.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

19incher and other 15 - 18inchers on a Scum Frog.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Figured I might as well join in. My biggest largemouth came on a Mann's Rat. Got her at Mogadore on the east side of Congress Lake Rd. Not sure how much she weighed.......I'm sure she was over 7 lbs. She was 22 and 3/4 inches long. Biggest largemouth I ever weighed was 6 lbs 10 oz. again from Mogadore. I caught her on a 1/4 oz chartruse and white spinner bait. I've caught a lot of 21 inch plus bass, most of them on a jig and pig. A few on spinner baits, and a few on Texas rigged soft plastics. 

The picture of the largemouth is a fish I caught at Milton this year. Not sure how much she weighed. I'm guessing 5 1/2 to 6 lbs. Caught her on a Texas rigged 4" Jackall Cover Craw. The other picture is my biggest smallie, (again not sure how much it weighed) it was 21 1/2 inches long. Guessing it around 5 lbs. It was a thick fish. I got it on a Deps Buzzjet Jr. A wakebait/topwater lure. Another Lake Milton fish.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Figured I might as well join in. My biggest largemouth came on a Mann's Rat. Got her at Mogadore on the east side of Congress Lake Rd. Not sure how much she weighed.......I'm sure she was over 7 lbs. She was 22 and 3/4 inches long. Biggest largemouth I ever weighed was 6 lbs 10 oz. again from Mogadore. I caught her on a 1/4 oz chartruse and white spinner bait. I've caught a lot of 21 inch plus bass, most of them on a jig and pig. A few on spinner baits, and a few on Texas rigged soft plastics.
> 
> The picture of the largemouth is a fish I caught at Milton this year. Not sure how much she weighed. I'm guessing 5 1/2 to 6 lbs. Caught her on a Texas rigged 4" Jackall Cover Craw. The other picture is my biggest smallie, (again not sure how much it weighed) it was 21 1/2 inches long. Guessing it around 5 lbs. It was a thick fish. I got it on a Deps Buzzjet Jr. A wakebait/topwater lure. Another Lake Milton fish.



Where can I get one of those "Lucky" Shimano sweatshirts??

Sent from my htc EVO 4G


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nothing beats the Texas Rigged June Bug colored worm for me. Super Fluke and Spinner Bait tied for second


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

young-gun21 said:


> Where can I get one of those "Lucky" Shimano sweatshirts??
> 
> Sent from my htc EVO 4G


I don't know where you can get one. My dad gave it to me. He bought it at a yard sale, years ago. And you're right......... it is lucky lol


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

The lures that I tend to catch my larger fish on:

Jigs with plastic trailers
10-12inch Rubber worms
Spinnerbaits


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Everything from Rattle traps to square bills to flukes to wacky worms. I've got them on everything. However doesn't matter why you use, presentation is the key. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

